

Programming Problems To Improve Your Language Skills  - tbueno
http://blog.tbueno.com/2011/04/12/programming_problems_to_improve_your_language_skills.html
Interesting ways of improve programming skills.
======
shii
Also see these Katas in a number of languages:
<http://katas.softwarecraftsmanship.org/>

